# Advice on keeping pigeons



## Amuses (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all,
I am new in keeping pigeons, I started 3 months ago. Initially my friend gave me 3 pairs. I built a small cage for them up in the roof.they had there wings clipped. When they grew back they started flying out in the morning when I open there loft and returning back in the evening, after a week they all didn't come back. I went out and bought just local pigeons not fancy. They looked weak and unhealthy. I leave in Kenya. So they aren't any pet shops selling meds and food specially for pigeons,my vet recommended chicken meds. 1 pack contains antibiotic and vitamins. It really helped them they look really healthy and rejuvenated.

I really enjoy and my interest in growing, so I got 2 more pairs of fan tails, really pretty birds. The guy I bought they clipped there wings also.which I did not like. Because I feel really sorry for the birds.i had to build a bigger loft for them because the old one was to small for ten birds. I utilized an old shed, refurbished it,they seem happy but it's quiet big for ten birds, forward thinking I guess.

Anyways it's been a month now they don't seem to have paired. Not even one. Any advice in General would be really helpfully. I'll try and post a few pics to have a general idea. Thanks in advance all.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

general advise I would give is to meet or exceed the needs of the birds and you will do fine with them. if you don't meet their needs there will be problems. housing is important and there should be no overcrowding, one pair can reproduce many pigeons in a years time so you will need hatch control with usuing fake eggs, when you get a few pairs that start breeding you are going to have to consider what room you have for future birds that will need/want a mate of their own one day and so on. you will have to control the breeding. the loft should be free of cold drafts and dry, vermin should not get in and their grains should be clean and stored properly.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

nothing to hard feed, water, and lots of cleaning. the cleaner the loft heather pigeons


----------



## Amuses (Nov 6, 2013)

thanks guys. but what about pairing as it has been over a month and still nothing, the assumed cocks just coo but no pairing yet. any advice. maybe the loft too big for 5 pairs. thanks in advance


----------

